# أنواع و مواد صنع وتصميم وتنظيف المصافي في محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي



## اشرف شوقي (24 فبراير 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​ 

*أنواع و [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]مواد [/URL]صنع [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]وتصميم [/URL]وتنظيف [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]المصافي [/URL]في [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]محطات [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]معالجة [/URL]مياه [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]الصرف [/URL]الصحي*​ 


*مراحل المعالجة *
يتم اختيار طريقة وأسلوب المعالجة في المحطة بما يناسب الظروف الإقتصادية والمناخية ومتطلبات هيئات حماية البيئة المحلية من حيث درجة نقاء المياه بعد المعالجة . 
تخضع مياه [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]الصرف [/URL]بشكل عام إلى مراحل المعالجة الرئيسة التالية : 
A _ مرحلة المعالجة التمهيدية: ( Preliminary Treatment ) . 
B – مرحلة المعالجة الأولية( Primary Treatment ) .
C- مرحلة المعالجة الثانوية أو البيولوجية Secondary or Biological Treatment ). 
D - مرحلة المعالجة الثالثية Tertiary Treatment ) . 
E – مرحلة [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]معالجة [/URL]الحمأة Sludge Treatment ) .
*المعالجة التمهيدية : *
*هدف المعالجة التمهيدية : *
قبل بدء المعالجة لمياه [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]الصرف [/URL]يجب أن تتم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]معالجة [/URL]تمهيدية تتضمن عدداًُ من عمليات المعالجة الفيزيائية والميكيانكية تهدف إلى حماية معدات تشغيل محطة [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]معالجة [/URL]مياه [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]الصرف [/URL], يتم ذلك بإزالة أية [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]مواد [/URL]كبيرة الحجم يمكنها أن تسد أو تعطل المضخات أو تتعارض مع عمليات المعالجة اللاحقة لذلك تصمم وسائل المعالجة التمهيدية لتحقق مايلي: 
ü إزالة المواد الصلبة المعلقة الكبيرة الحجم أو العمل على تصغير حجمها بالتفتيت قد تكون هذه المواد الصلبة من قطع خشبية , قماش , ورق , بلاستيك ....الخ 
ü إزالة المواد الصلبة الثقيلة غير العضوية مثل الرمل والحصى بالإضافة إلى المعادن والزجاج هذه المواد تدعى (Grit) ( رمال و أية [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]مواد [/URL]خشنة ) . 
ü إزالة الكميات الزائدة من الشحوم أو الزيوت . 
ü التصفية الدقيقة ( Straining) . 
إن عملية المعالجة التمهيدية والابتدائية تزيل حوالي 25 % من حمولة المادة العضوية ومن الناحية النظرية تزيل كامل المواد الصلبة غير العضوية ومن أجل المياه الحاوية على مياه صرف صناعية قد يكون من الضروري وجود موازنة للتدفقات وتعديل قيمة الPH أو إضافة [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]مواد [/URL]كيميائية . 
*مراحل المعالجة التمهيدية : *
*1** – [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]المصافي [/URL](**Screens**) .*
*2** – المفتتات (**Comminutas**) . *
*3** – مزيلات الرمال ( **Grit Removers**) . *
*4** – أحواض التعادل ( **Equalization Basins**). *
*المصافي : *
*1** - الغاية من [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]المصافي [/URL]:* تستخدم هذه الوحدات لحجز وإزالة المواد الصلبة كبيرة الحجم والشعر والألياف وقطع القماش والورق والمواد الخشنة ومنع دخولها مع مياه المجاري إلى مراحل المعالجة اللاحقة حيث توضع عند بداية [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]محطات [/URL]المعالجة عند مدخل محطة الضخ لحماية المنشآت الميكانيكية والمضخات المختلفة الموجودة في المراحل اللاحقة من المعالجة , وكذلك إزالة الرمال التي تعيق عمليات المعالجة اللاحقة علماًُ أن المحجوز في [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]المصافي [/URL]الناعمة يحتاج إلى [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]معالجة [/URL]لاحقة نظراًُ لاحتوائه على نسبة من المواد العضوية . 
*2** - أشكال [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]المصافي [/URL]:* نعلم أن [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]المصافي [/URL]منشأة هندسية تتكون من هيكل معدني يثبت عليه نسيج تصفية يمكن أن يكون من [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]مواد [/URL]بلاستيكية أومن بعض [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]أنواع [/URL]الأقمشة أو من نسيج مثقب ناعم أوعبارة عن صفائح قضبانية متوازية سواء كان المقطع دائري _ مغزلي _ مستطيل .... الخ .
وتصمم هذه المنشأة بحيث تجبر المياه الخامية على العبور من داخل هذه المنشأة نحو الخارج وبذلك تحجز الملوثات التي تزيد أبعادها عن أبعاد الثقوب وتخرج المياه من الطرف الآخر خالية من هذه المواد , أما المواد العالقة على السطح الداخلي لنسيج المصفاة فتتم جمعها في قناة جمع خاصة . 
*3** – تصنيف [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]المصافي [/URL]:*يختلف تصنيف [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]المصافي [/URL]وفقاًُ لما يلي : 
1) حجم الفتحات
2) حسب طريقة التركيب
3) حسب طريقة التنظيف
4) حسب حركة المصفاة
5) حسب شكل المصفاة​ 



*حجم الفتحات ( خشنة – متوسطة – ناعمة )** :. *
*مصافي خشنة (**Coarse screens**) ذات أبعاد أكبر من **10**cm** .*
*مصافي متوسطة (**Medical screens**) ذات أبعاد أكبر من**4 **cm**.*
*مصافي ناعمة ( **Fine screens**) ذات أبعاد أكبر من**cm** 2 *
*حسب طريقة التركيب : *
*· **على شكل رفش بمسننات. *
*· **على شكل مصفاة قضبانية. *
*· **على شكل مصفاة شبكية. *
*حسب طريقة التنظيف : *
*تنظف المواد المحجوزة خلف المصفاة إما يدوياًُ أو آلياًُ أو بالنافورة المائية . *
*حسب حركة المصفاة : *
*إما أن تكون المصفاة ثابتة أو متحركة . *
*حسب شكل المصفاة*
*مصفاة اسطوانية *
*مصفاةمستقية *
*مصفاة نصف دائرية*​ 

*مواد صنع المصافي*

*1-سبائك الفولاذ المقاوم للتآكل:*
*تتكون من فولاذ كربوني مضافاً إليها مغنيزيوم اوالكروم او عناصر اخرى و هو عالي المتانة و المقاومة للتآكل , و يستعمل لصناعة :*
*1. الأجزاء المعرضة للتآكل الشديد .*
*2. المصافي .*
*3. القواشط*​ 
*2-الستانلس ستيل: الستانلس ستيل مقاوم للحرارة والصدأ*​ 
*1-أهم مكونات الستانلس ستيل :*​ 
*1- الكربون :*
*في أغلب [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]أنواع [/URL]الستانلس ستيل يضاف الكربون بنسبة 0.08%كحد أعظمي وهذه النسبة تختلف من نوع إلى آخر وذلك حسب الدرجة المطلوبة من القساوة والتحمل . والكربون يحسن المتانة حتى حدود معينة إذا زاد عنها يؤدي إلى القصافة .*
*2- النيكل :*
*وهو العنصر الأكثر شيوعاً في الاستخدام بالنسبة للمعادن المضافة حيث يضاف بكميات تصل حتى 8%أو أكبر وذلك من أجلتحسين مواصفات المقاومة الميكانيكية للأنواع المختلفة . وله عدة ميزات منها : *
*- مقاوم جيد للصدأ و التآكل .*
*- معدن صلب ومقاومته عالية*
*3- المولبيديوم:*
*المولبيديوم يستخدم من أجل تحسين الملمس الخارجي للستانلس ستيل والذي يؤدي إلى زيادة مقاومة التآكل والذي يحصل في المعدات التي تتعرض للكلورايد .*
*4- السيلكون :*
*هذا العنصر يضاف بكميات تصل إلى حوالي 1%من أجل تحسين مقاومة التقشر والخدش للأنواع المقاومة ميكانيكياً والتي تستخدم عند درجات حرارة عالية .5- النحاس :*
*يضاف هذا العنصر من أجل تحسين مقاومة التآكل في تطبيقات معينة حيث يضاف بنسبة تتراوح من 4 – 2%من أجل تحسين مقاومة هجوم حمض الكبريت .*
*6- الكبريت :*
*محتوى الكبريت في هذه الخلائط عادة يكون أدنى من 0.02%ولكن في بعض الحالات نلجأ إلى زيادة الكبريت إلى 0.2%لتحسين المواصفات الميكانيكية ولكن في هذه الحالة خصائص مقاومة التآكل تضعف بشدة .*
*2 – مميزات الستانلس ستيل :*​ 
*1- له سطح أملس ولماع*
*2- الديمومة*
*3- مقاومة تآكل ممتازة *
*4- ذو صلابة ممتازة*
*5- يقاوم درجات الحرارة العالية والمنخفضة*
*ان مانعرفه عن الستانلس ستيل بأنه غير قابل للصدأ هو غير صحيح *
*فالستانلس ستيل مقاوم للصدأ والتآكل ولكنه معرض للصدأ ولكن بشكل اقل من المعادن الأخرى .*​ 

*3 –الستانلس ستيل في [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]محطات [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]معالجة [/URL]مياه الشرب والصرف [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]الصحي [/URL]:*
*يعتبر الستانلس ستيل من المواد المفضلة في [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]محطات [/URL]المعالجة وذلك نظراً لخصائصه الممتازة من حيث مقاومة التآكل والصدأ والديمومة وإمكانية التنظيف................الخ*​ 
*حيث تتطلب [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]المصافي [/URL]في [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=920"]محطات [/URL]المعالجة مادة معدنية ذات مواصفات خاصة مثل مقاومة التآكل واللدونة والقساوة والديمومة وهذه المواصفات لا تتوفر في أي مادة كانت إلا في الستانلس ستيل والأشكال التالية توضح استخدام الستانلس ستيل في المصافي*​ 



*3-الكروم:*
*المصافي الأسطوانية الشكل مصنوعة من الكروم لأن الكروم مقاوم للأحماض ولا يصدأ ولا يتآكل *​​​




*تصميم المصافي*

*a- قناة الاقتراب:*
*لتصميم قناة الاقتراب يجب معرفه عدد من المعطيات:*
*1- التدفق الاعظمي (m3/s)*
*2- ميل القاع*
*3- عامل ماننغ*
*4- عرض القناة تفرض بين(0.6-1.2)m*
*- نوجد ارتفاع الماء ضمن القناة :*
*حسب علاقة ماننغ:*​ 

*qالتدفق الاعظمي( m3/s)*
*A:مساحه مقطع القناة((m2*
*n:عامل ماننغ*
*j:ميل القناة*
*R:نصف القطر الهيدروليكي *​​​





​


*P:المحيط المبلول ويساوي للمستطيل*​

​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اشرف شوقي (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك يا خلوف علي ردك ولك مني كل االحترام


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المتكامل وسوف يتم التثبيت وأرجو من جميع الأخوة دعمه بالملفات والكتب لكي يكون مرجع في محطات معالجة مياه الصرف .........


----------



## laserahlam (23 مارس 2011)

*صديق عذرا*

:15:

هذا هو الإعلان، وشكرا لكم رأي

المستخدمة من قبل كنز من

]laser engraver
]laser engraving machine
]laser cutter 
]laser cutting machine
]vinyl cutter
]cutting plotter
]cnc router ]laser cutter
]laser engraver
]laser engraving machine ]laser cutting machine
] desktop laser engraver ]mini laser engraver
]vinyl cutter ]plotter 
]cutting plotter 
]woodworking cnc router ]mini cnc router
]stone cnc router ]granite cnc router
]woodworking cnc router ]cnc router
]laser tube
]laser engraving 
]laser cutter
]desktop laser engraver 
]vinyl cutter ]laser cutting
]laser engraving machine ]laser cutting machine
]cutting plotter ]laser cutter 
] laser engraver ]cutting plotters 
]vinyl cutters
]cutting plotter ]vinyl cutter
]laser engraver 
]laser cutting machine
]cnc router 
]stone cnc router 
]granite cnc router
]woodworking cnc router


----------



## عبيد الله الهاشمي (26 مارس 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ارشد عماد (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله البراك (16 مايو 2011)

الله يعيطك العافيه على الجهود الجباره وتشكر اخوي على هذا العمل
والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل2222 (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس أنس العزو (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً لك أخي لنقل الموضوع 

ولكن انت لم تنقل الموضوع بشكل كامل 

في المجموعة الهندسية للأبحاث البيئية البحث موجود بشكل كامل ومعه كتاب الكتروني وملف عرض تقديمي بوار بوينت


----------



## م باسل وردان (16 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك
كل ما اقرا الموضوع وراجعو بدعيلك


----------



## The Exorcist (16 أغسطس 2011)

الله يفتح عليك اخوي
موضوع رائع


----------



## رياض الموسوي (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمه نسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## م باسل وردان (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك معلومات رائعة


----------



## محمد العسكرى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا 
اسأل الله ان ينفع بكم وان يوفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة 
اخوكم م/محمد العسكري *


----------



## alisoheer (10 مارس 2012)

مشكور ...على عيني .


----------



## رؤى الشمري (26 مارس 2012)

شكرررررررر موضوع رائع


----------



## رؤى الشمري (16 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لكن الموضوع غير كامل


----------



## الكيميكال (21 أبريل 2012)

من لديه موضوع عن(Corrosion in sewage pipeline ) أرجو التكرم بارساله ع الموقع ولكم الشكر....
تحياتي الكيميكال


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (2 مايو 2012)

حلوأعجبني


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سلامه ابو الحجاج (15 يونيو 2012)

شكرااااااا


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## بركه بركه (13 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## sorea (2 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله على هذا المجهود


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ابو ديم (15 أغسطس 2012)

شكرًا


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (3 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
من فضلك أريد للاهمية القصوى وباسرع وقت عنوان لشركات تصنيع شبك مفاعل الميثان التى تعمل بالبكتريا اللاهوائيه anarobicمن فضلك باسرع وقت


----------



## شوقي شحرة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## م/ لمار (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور علي هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## osamaosk (5 أبريل 2013)

كل الشكر


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## eng_amr20102001 (4 مايو 2014)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng_amr20102001 (4 مايو 2014)

thanxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alb khsaya (9 مايو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## ميدو العبادى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ميدو العبادى (3 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله لك اخى


----------



## احمد الكمولي (11 مايو 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## safa aldin (30 مايو 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

